# Brother Vinni - Female Jungle Fighters



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all!
Jungle fighters. First set of "Female Brigade"
5 models in box. Heroic 28 mm scale, resin casting. Miniature designed and casted by Brother Vinni's studio.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Boobs. Boobs everywhere.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting. Lets add some revealing women to the catachan jungle fighters army.:wink: Go Guard!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Their encampment was attacked as they were undressing to partake in a group shower, naturally.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I came into this assuming that they'd have their tits hanging out and was not surprised to see I was right.

Is it too much to ask to have a selection of female models we can use in public without making people's wives/girlfriends/mothers and in general store owners mad at us?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> I came into this assuming that they'd have their tits hanging out and was not surprised to see I was right.
> 
> Is it too much to ask to have a selection of female models we can use in public without making people's wives/girlfriends/mothers and in general store owners mad at us?


If i may add to this thought,

I don't quite understand you Vinni I just don't.

you do good work, let it not be said that you don't yet you spend a lot time with half or fully naked girls. I don't say that from a moral point, but a practical one.

that niche of wargameing is saturated, if i typed 'female, 28mm model' I find Chease cakes more often then not. (and once I got a picture of what i like to think of as a surprised mark V female) frankly, I don't thing your doing enough to differentiate your self, and your good enough that i feel you deserve to be differentiated and known for more then just your model pinups.

yes you make other stuff, your Landsknechts range is surprisingly extensive and well done if i had a Empire army I'd look at it for commanders (assuming it's heroic scale to mesh right), but people who play pike and shot era games would likely go to other company that sell larger kits, like warlords game Imperialist Infantry, but I'm blowing smoke, i have no idea what your sales number are like, and if you keep makeing models like this then you must be selling them, so good on you.:victory:

I'm just saying, that if you had some sisters of battle for say, double irritating since you actually made four of them for your portfolio, I (and likly a few hundred more given just how bloody hard sisters are to proxy and that your only major competition are still made of bloody metal) would get a full squad double quick! 

i felt like I've said this before, lord knows I'm the kind of person who writes a post, but changes his mind before posting and walks away before saying anything so i might have but never posted it. If i have said it before, well bad on me then and i do apologize for. . . well being this guy :ireful2: but, I don't think i have so I'll say my piece and. . . fade away. . .


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it too much to ask for a miniature producing company or individual that doesn't treat women like objects?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I appreciate the talent and workmanship that went into sculpting these, but I'd prefer seeing miniatures that can fit into the 40k universe as seamlessly as possible. I'm an adult with an active sex life and a love for porn, so perhaps I just don't need to be aroused by miniatures. I'm willing to entertain the notion that nudity in art has its place, but so many of these miniatures are just charicatures of women: huge rack, naked for some reason, in some sexual pose. I must point out that Vinni's sculpts don't have horrible looking gargantuan breasts, and they're ready to fight, which is sort of why I don't understand why the sexual aspect was included at all.

That all being said, if other people enjoy titties on the tabletop, enjoy those titties.

Look at the new releases at CMON: https://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/

Maybe this isn't perfectly indicative of all mini releases, but 9 of the new releases displayed on that page are topless women. Then scroll down to the bottom of the page and read popular search phrases and find the terms "girl" "female" and "nude". The majority of search terms aren't sexual, but a chunk of them are.

Having no real data to base this on, it does seem that selling naked women minis can be somewhat lucrative... whatever that means in this situation.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

*dragonkingofthestars*, Don't worry! Thank you for detailed comment, it's very interesting for me. by the way, at this moment I'm working on sisters.

*Worldkiller*, try to become this producer. Hope you'll make greate money )))


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

These are fantastically done, but the tits... I would love to pick some up but these just wouldn't fly in my house, sorry...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I appreciate the talent and workmanship that went into sculpting these, but I'd prefer seeing miniatures that can fit into the 40k universe as seamlessly as possible. I'm an adult with an active sex life and a love for porn, so perhaps I just don't need to be aroused by miniatures. I'm willing to entertain the notion that nudity in art has its place, but so many of these miniatures are just charicatures of women: huge rack, naked for some reason, in some sexual pose. I must point out that Vinni's sculpts don't have horrible looking gargantuan breasts, and they're ready to fight, which is sort of why I don't understand why the sexual aspect was included at all.
> 
> That all being said, if other people enjoy titties on the tabletop, enjoy those titties.
> 
> ...


"Sex sells" (or so the claim goes), especially to nerds. I prefer stuff I can share and enjoy publically without looking like I'm some kind of pervert. It's easier to explain why I have Daemons on my painting space than topless women anyways.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think games workshop will let me use these.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Zion said:


> I came into this assuming that they'd have their tits hanging out and was not surprised to see I was right.
> 
> Is it too much to ask to have a selection of female models we can use in public without making people's wives/girlfriends/mothers and in general store owners mad at us?


They are out there, though it is unfortunate you have to look so hard sometimes.

http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/product/arcadian-rifles-squad-female-pre-order

Studio Mcvey has done some nice female models as well with actual clothes on.


Christ knows who buys all these other models but i guess they sell well enough to keep churning them out.

On topic: Sculpts look good, but i'd love to see more girls who actually look like they are in a warzone rather than escaping from the set of 'Ramboner'

I really like the female sculpt you did for the post apoc citizens in the Nuclear sandlot *cough*fallout*cough* range. I'd like to see more of those.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Varakir said:


> http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/product/arcadian-rifles-squad-female-pre-order


I actually kind of like the ones you linked. If I ever do a Guard army I may get those.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Horah Guard, +1 for the nice ass thrown into the mix. Take that Astartes, what are all you Power Armor Noobs gonna do about it. Dare you SOB fans to try the same 

On that note surely is interesting that this is legal, I know more than one TT player/feminist who will be making a fuss over these. Still, will make a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Vinni... you're a great sculptor. Purely from a sculpting standpoint, these are very well done. But seriously, dude? This looks like something that crawled out of a porno forcing itself onto 40k. Nobody could actually take these models out and play with them in public, and honestly, I always found the people who are like "heh, heh, I'm gonna sit here and paint 28mm scale boobehs" to be amongst the saddest of basement trolls. 

I like boobs as much as the next guy, but you might want to offer versions with at least bras on (which they'd wear if they were fighting...) if only so people can have models they can play a game in public with...


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> Vinni... you're a great sculptor. Purely from a sculpting standpoint, these are very well done. But seriously, dude? This looks like something that crawled out of a porno forcing itself onto 40k. Nobody could actually take these models out and play with them in public, and honestly, I always found the people who are like "heh, heh, I'm gonna sit here and paint 28mm scale boobehs" to be amongst the saddest of basement trolls.
> 
> I like boobs as much as the next guy, but you might want to offer versions with at least bras on (which they'd wear if they were fighting...) if only so people can have models they can play a game in public with...


That's why we have liquid green stuff.:so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ravion said:


> That's why we have liquid green stuff.:so_happy:


You can close your eyes when I flash my junk in public, but it doesn't change that I'm waving my dick around, just like how it doesn't change that these models are sculpted this way if you cover them with green stuff. They're well sculpted, but really have no place in gaming. I'm not a prude. Fuck, I'm as lecherous as they come. I just think being the nerd going "teehee look at the little bewbs!" on plastic spacemen is creepy. It's one thing when it makes sense on the models, like on daemonettes or the Sisters Repentia who literally only are covered in prayer vellum because the only protection they need is the Emperor's. But random Guardsmen have no business being naked.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> You can close your eyes when I flash my junk in public, but it doesn't change that I'm waving my dick around, just like how it doesn't change that these models are sculpted this way if you cover them with green stuff. They're well sculpted, but really have no place in gaming. I'm not a prude. Fuck, I'm as lecherous as they come. I just think being the nerd going "teehee look at the little bewbs!" on plastic spacemen is creepy. It's one thing when it makes sense on the models, like on daemonettes or the Sisters Repentia who literally only are covered in prayer vellum because the only protection they need is the Emperor's. But random Guardsmen have no business being naked.


I know. I was just making a smart ass remark. Sorry if I hit a nerve.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I was joking too.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol... you tricky bastard you.:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Brother Vinni, mate if you produced a run of these minis with clothes on I'd order two sets straight away to go in my Penal Legion, the posing, the anatomy and the faces are great, really great but as it stands though they don't fit with anything I currently have, not even topless Catachans. I could use 1 of them, maybe two. This isn't me being a prude as I'm the only one who see's my minis other than online it's just the fake that they don't work alongside many other ranges.

As others have said, you're a great sculptor but I just can't use this.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Further, DEAR LORD why don't you mass produce those Sisters that got linked? The poses for some of them are very static, but the running one is absolutely stunning, and if you had either a modular kit or half a dozen more poses, I think you'd have an instant seller. Not just because they're safe to show to kids AND sexy, but also because your only real competition is 20yr old 2D metal sculpts.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I recall reading somewhere they were a commission.


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

can't see vinni shifting many of these either.... as she's just wearing boots and a launcher !

http://www.brother-vinni.com/shop.htm#!/~/product/category=5965006&id=25324805

perhaps he's not in it for the money ?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Unacceptable to go to battle with a stubbly beaver. What you can't tell by looking at her is that she's got 2 extra shots for that bazooka on her person.

*edit*

Also, Victim Girls. Now _there's_ something more my speed. :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Cougar said:


> can't see vinni shifting many of these either.... as she's just wearing boots and a launcher !
> 
> http://www.brother-vinni.com/shop.htm#!/~/product/category=5965006&id=25324805
> 
> perhaps he's not in it for the money ?


.....Really..........even anime chicks are more clothed than most of his women.


venomlust said:


> *edit*
> 
> Also, Victim Girls. Now _there's_ something more my speed. :laugh:


 Shrug objective markers, for a rather awkward/weird game especially when someone brings their girlfriend or the former girlfriend who is now a member shows up.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well sculpted but as people have already said probably not many people want these from a purley gaming perspective due to the nudity. Maybe you can produce exactly the same poses but with bars/t-shirts covering the boobies.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Sisters in that link are fucking awesome! :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Vinni... you're a great sculptor. Purely from a sculpting standpoint, these are very well done. But seriously, dude? This looks like something that crawled out of a porno forcing itself onto 40k. Nobody could actually take these models out and play with them in public, and honestly, I always found the people who are like "heh, heh, I'm gonna sit here and paint 28mm scale boobehs" to be amongst the saddest of basement trolls.
> 
> I like boobs as much as the next guy, but you might want to offer versions with at least bras on (which they'd wear if they were fighting...) if only so people can have models they can play a game in public with...


You say you like boobs as much as the next guy? Not if im the next guy  

In all seriousness though great models spoiled by a very immature lack of clothes, its stuff like these models that cements peoples opinions of gamers being 40 year old neck beard virgins with bad hygiene and living in mummys basement.

Anyway enough of this I have a titslug to fap over....er paint


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Vinni - most gamers would not know what to do with a naked chick, clearly wasting your talents!

Any chance of a strap on extra?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> Any chance of a strap on extra?


....I don't think a strap on would put more clothes on the models...at least not the way you think it would.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> ....I don't think a strap on would put more clothes on the models...at least not the way you think it would.


Gold. :laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Cougar said:


> can't see vinni shifting many of these either.... as she's just wearing boots and a launcher !
> 
> http://www.brother-vinni.com/shop.htm#!/~/product/category=5965006&id=25324805
> 
> perhaps he's not in it for the money ?


Va...Va....va....vagina


----------

